# Which dehorner for ND?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I already know that I'll likely get the Rhinehart X30 from Jeffers...But they offer 2 tips, "pygmy" and regular....which one works better for Nigerians?

Jeffers seems to have the better price as I've been researching this for a few months now and since my first kids are due in 2 weeks, I figured I'd better get the lead out and order one soon :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been using the smaller tip--works perfect on my doe kids but the buck kids always need to be redone--so either I need to do a figure 8 burn on the bucks in the future or maybe the larger tip would work better on them instead of burning twice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

X30 with regular is what i've heard works best for nigerians. I have an x50 with nigerian tip...I get scurs now and then. That tip is just a little to small usually.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the 1/2" tip. I think the others are too small. http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/ProductImages/adapter.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was leaning towards the 1/2" due to what I've read about the "pygmy" tip being too small and scurs occurring more often...lol, hubby will be the one doing THIS deed, I can stick'em for vaccinations and band'em for castration but can't seem to bring myself to do this one.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I bought my Rinehart x30 it only had the one tip...but...my vet loved it. I don't know what size it is. But, it's good for my Nigerians. I'm wondering if I will need a larger one for the Alpines? 

You can do it Liz :thumbup: , they cry and squirm just from being held! Don't wait too long though. Hubby always wants to wait "till they are a little bigger", don't wait, I hate to have to "touch up" the boys later. I want to do it ONCE! And, those that are done at the right time (3-4 days for the bucklings, 5-7 for the doelings, on average), don't have to be "redone" later. :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1/2 inch is correct Liz


----------

